# Photoshop love...



## Blake Bowden (Jun 25, 2010)

Before and after....


----------



## JTM (Jun 25, 2010)

photoshop is amazing...


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 26, 2010)

Makes my tongue hard either way.  ;-)


----------



## Papatom (Jun 26, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Makes my tongue hard either way.  ;-)


 That may be the daughter of a brother mason. I think she was a rainbow member.


----------



## JTM (Jun 26, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Makes my tongue hard either way.  ;-)


 
LOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.   hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 26, 2010)

Papatom said:


> That may be the daughter of a brother mason. I think she was a rainbow member.


 
Can anybody here vouch for that girl's daddy? :2:


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 26, 2010)

kg_hart said:


> I sat with this girls daddy!


 
For real or are you just messin' with us? :wink:


----------



## JTM (Jun 27, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> For real or are you just messin' with us? :wink:


 
look who just got caught.


----------



## Papatom (Jun 27, 2010)

JTM said:


> look who just got caught.


 
Is that like "putting your mouth in motion before the brain is in gear"?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 27, 2010)

Papatom said:


> Is that like "putting your mouth in motion before the brain is in gear"?


 
That's a _really_ bad pun!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 27, 2010)

BTW, slobbering is _not_ a violation of the obligation! :wink:


----------



## JTM (Jun 27, 2010)

back peddling.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL This has turned into my favorite thread!!!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 27, 2010)

How's _that_ for "fishing"? :wink:


----------



## owls84 (Jun 28, 2010)

Brother Bill, I think you caught my fish. LOL. I didn't know your bait was in the water. So are you going to catch and release?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 28, 2010)

You bet- everybody gets a chance!


----------

